# Barbecue Associations Listing



## Meathead1 (Jun 2, 2006)

I know many of you belong to barbecue associations and clubs. I spent a few hours today making an attempt to list and link as many as I can find to my website. If you know of any I have missed, please let me know. Here's the page:

http://amazingribs.com/bbq_links/bbq_competitions.html

Ribs: Smoke 'em if you got 'em,
Craig "Meathead" Goldwyn


----------



## Thom Emery (Jun 2, 2006)

The IBCA is the second largest Santioning body I do belive


----------



## Meathead1 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I have added http://www.cbbqa.com/ to my listing. Thanks!


----------

